# ultramarines evocati shield wall questions



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

After reading betrayer im really interested in the evocati shield wall and have a few question.

1. Were the evocati only present on amatura? 

2. How many astartes formed the evocati wall?

3. Is it likely we will see FW models for the evocati?


----------

